# My new sulcata "Mali"



## floridajake (Dec 23, 2008)

I adopted this little gal a couple weeks ago. She has such a light colored shell compared to my larger guy. She is 9 inches and loving it in her outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Isa (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your new adition, Mali is a real cutie


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 23, 2008)

Is she for sure a girl? I heard they were hard to come by


----------



## floridajake (Dec 23, 2008)

At 9" I can't say for sure, but the tail is still real stubby, and the plastron is flat. I'm calling it a "she" for now, but I have her listed as a juvie in my sig until she gets a bit bigger.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very beautiful tort either way, she has almost no pyramiding too...


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition! She is a beaut....


----------

